# Amilo Li 1718 Wireless Problem



## mangetous

Hello,

I bought an Amilo Li 1718 laptop a while ago. I have been using an ethernet cable to connect to the internet (which is what I am doing right now), however I have now also upgraded my router which should enable wireless access. My operating system is Windows. I understand that this laptop has a built-in wireless adapter (Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter according to Device Manager). This adapter is said to be functioning perfectly, yet I haven't had any joy from it yet. I have located the switch on the laptop that should enable it, yet that doesn't seem to do anything. I have also downloaded the latest drivers for this particular adapter too but still nothing happens when I attempt to switch wireless on. 

Having looked at some other threads, I have attached an IPCONFIG/ALL report. 

Other potentially useful information: 
ISP: Orange Broadband (UK)
Router: Netgear ProSafe 802.11g Wireless Firewall/Print Server (FWG114P)
Cable: Wired and Wireless
Wireless Encryption: WEP
Windows Version: Vista, Service Pack 2
Internet Browser: Internet Explorer, but I can also use Mozilla Firefox. 

Could anyone help me as I am no computer expert :4-dontkno

Stu


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Stu-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-F0-72-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5dd3:5918:b1ab:ce6c%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.206.108(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218153128
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-65-AA-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{61B68429-4974-4D92-843D-CBC0C5E84
549}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4F9EF062-AA23-44A9-A52E-FB204D794
BFC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.206.108%21(Preferred)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill

Disable all encryption and MAC filtering and see if you can connect. Also, verify that you can connect using a wired connection. Finally, here are some fixes for Vista and some network equipment.


Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## mangetous

Hello Johnwill,

Thankyou for your time and help. I have followed you advice and disabled the WEP encryption and MAC filtering, as well as the IP Helper Service, IPv6, and the DHCP Broadcast Flag. I have attempted to connect with the wireless adapter both after these instructions as well as restarting my computer before attempting to connect. However, I still cannot obtain a connection. As before, device manager says that the adapter is functioning properly, yet it doesn't seem to recognise any wireless connection. I ran the Windows Diagnostic tool and that says that Wireless Capability is turned off and that I need to press the switch to activate it. I have tried that but nothing seems to happen.

Do you have any other ideas?

Once again, thankyou for your help,

Stu


----------



## johnwill

The fact that the machine thinks the wireless adapter is turned off is probably the issue. There is usually a small slide switch on the side or a function key sequence to enable the wireless capability, have you tried those?


----------



## mangetous

Johnwill,

I have already located the Easy Launch key situated above the keyboard but below the monitor on the computer. When I press that, nothing tends to happen. Even the Wireless LAN indicator on the front, which should light up when the LAN module is switched on, remains off. I have searched through the product's manual (a copy is available online at: http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/COM/support/Manuals.html). There is no other word in the product manual of a function key sequence (I don't see one either) or any other button on the computer that will enable the wireless. However, I have noticed a sentence on page 32 of the manual: "Check whether the wireless LAN module is activated/deactivated in the installed wireless LAN software". Unfortunately, it doesn't tell you how to check it, but Windows Device Manager says that the adapter is there and working fine. Strange!

Once again, thankyou for your help,

Stu


----------



## johnwill

If the adapter is enabled, it may be defective. Can you connect to any wireless networks with it?


----------



## mangetous

Johnwill,

No, I cannot see anything with it. The diagnostic keeps saying that Wireless Capability is turned off despite me pressing the switch.

Stu


----------



## johnwill

I'm guessing that the hardware is broken.


----------



## xpto02

hi there
do u have your wireles problem solved?
think i might be able to help. easy done


----------



## antares145

xpto02 said:


> hi there
> do u have your wireles problem solved?
> think i might be able to help. easy done


Hi
I am dealing with exactly the same problem on my Amilo Li1718 as described above.
Unable to activate wireless module by pressing the quicklaunch button.

Do you have any suggestion?

Thanks in advance

antares145


----------



## johnwill

Some machines come with a manager for the network hardware that may control the state of the adapter. Make sure you've loaded all the drivers/utilities that came with the machine.


----------



## calendargirl288

I also had this problem and I've resolved it just few minutes ago. Actually the solution is very easy. The problem is caused only by the quick launch switch and not by hardware. All you have to do is install program FSC Launch Manager and everything starts working. You can download the program from this link: http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/...wareGUID=145B23DE-CE29-43B9-8C7D-9A7745577D8A I hope I could help anybody


----------



## berley

Thankyou so much calendargirl for your post, I put windows 7 onto my other laptop today and it worked a treat, no driver problems no issues whatsoever apart from my wifi not working.

It didn't matter how many times i pressed the button or how hard, the led light refused to come on, so I went googling and came across your post.

I've actually registered today just so that I could thank you and confirm that the download in your post worked a treat


----------



## 90anlu92

calendargirl288 said:


> I also had this problem and I've resolved it just few minutes ago. Actually the solution is very easy. The problem is caused only by the quick launch switch and not by hardware. All you have to do is install program FSC Launch Manager and everything starts working. You can download the program from this link: http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/...wareGUID=145B23DE-CE29-43B9-8C7D-9A7745577D8A I hope I could help anybody


Thank you so very very much!
I've had this problem for over two years now, and my every effort to try and fix it has been in vain! I've installed counless drivers and tried as good as every other possible solution, but nothing has worked! Not until today, the day you came along (ok, you posted this a year ago but you get the point) and fixed it!
I am forever in your debt!
Will you marry me? Doesn't matter if you're a boy or a girl, I just love you no matter what!:grin:
Thank you so much for helping me, You da man!ray:


----------



## mbm071

Hi calendargirl288,

I had the same problem, same story, same research ... with the Wifi Activation button until I read your precious message!

Thanks you very much, I don't forget your help ! ;-{) ray:

mbm


----------



## johnh10000

calendargirl288 said:


> I also had this problem and I've resolved it just few minutes ago. Actually the solution is very easy. The problem is caused only by the quick launch switch and not by hardware. All you have to do is install program FSC Launch Manager and everything starts working. You can download the program from this link: http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/...wareGUID=145B23DE-CE29-43B9-8C7D-9A7745577D8A I hope I could help anybody


Well my girlfriend is running win7 ultimate. I have been struggling with this problem since it's release. It puzzeled me, as the darn wifi worked out of the box, on the rc.


Just join the hordes before me thanks for the little proglet. works a treat, Edie will be pleased. I'm happy too, I can have my ethernet wire back!!!


----------



## rockern

I have had problems with the buttons on the keyboard on the LI1718 from day one. Allready had it to service once because several buttons stopped working, now i have had the same problem again for several months. The thing that stinks is that it is just the wirelessbutton and the fanbutton that dosnt work anymore so now i am actually using D-link booster to get on the internet because the buttons on the laptop is ofcause locked on wireless:OFF and fan:Silent. Wish there were some way to get it wireless without pushing the button but i cant figure it out, tried the bios but it dosnt help. Even had to buy a fanboard to place under the laptop because it got way to hot and blacked out. Seems like the buttons on these laptop is a big issue. Never Fijutsi again for me...


----------



## peteharpercouk

Hi folks, I've just today installed Windows 7 and now I can't get the flippin' magical button to work - had been 'OK' with Vista (if I didn't work I would just reboot) but now nothing with W7.

Tried to click the much-praised link above but doesn't seem to work anymore - anyone got any tips?


----------



## johnh10000

peteharpercouk said:


> Hi folks, I've just today installed Windows 7 and now I can't get the flippin' magical button to work - had been 'OK' with Vista (if I didn't work I would just reboot) but now nothing with W7.
> 
> Tried to click the much-praised link above but doesn't seem to work anymore - anyone got any tips?


Just grab the file I posted b4! It works on my girlfriend's Amilo!


----------



## johnh10000

Only just noticed the admin, has made a seperate thread for this now!

It can be found here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/amilo-li-1718-wireless-problem-543595.html


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for the feedbacks, this is an Ancient Thread.

Let's continue here=> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/amilo-li-1718-wireless-problem-543595.html

New Posters, please create your own Thread. Thanks.

Closed!


----------

